# Lessons



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Hey I've kinda of gotten an urge to try scuba so I was goin to ask for some advice on where would be the best place to get lessons? I dont live in Penesacola but we travel that way sometimes just trying to kinda get a lil bit of info. Thanks


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I recommend MBT divers. I've been using them for a few years, and have always been 100% satisfied with the service I get there. It's a great group of people to train with and dive with.

check them out here: http://www.mbtdivers.com/

Felix


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

They didnt have a price listed would anybody happen to know what it might be?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

It's usually $199.00, but they sometimes run specials or have discounts. So, if you catch it during a special, you can probably get it for $179.00. They also offer military discounts.

You'll also have to buy basic snorkeling gear: mask, fins, snorkel, booties. Gloves and a wetsuit are recommended, but not required.

The cost of the class includes all the training materials andrental scuba gear for the certification dives. If the class goes to Vortex Springs for the cert. dives, there is an entry fee of about $20 to get into the springs. If weather permits, the dives are sometimes done at the beach, which costs nothing except gas money to get there.

There are a couple different schedules available. When I got certified, it took most of a week, going to classes and the pool in the evenings, then diving Saturday and Sunday. They now offer weekend only classes that require (I think) two weekends to complete.

Give them a call to find out what the current schedules and prices are. Any of them would be happy to tell you all about it.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Thats good they have a military discount I can get that!:letsdrink Thanks alot!


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I have a class starting Tuesday night at MBT Dive Center. You are welcome to join us. Josh(another instructor at MBT) has a weekend class starting thisSaturday. The scedules work like this depending on the class size. Pick whichever one works best for you. 

*<U>WeeknightClass</U>*

Tuesday, Wednesday-- 6 p.m. to 9ish -- Classroom. 

Thursday, Friday -- 6 p.m. to 9ish -- pool.

Sat, Sun -- 8 a.m. to3ish -- open water dives. 

*<U>Weekend Class</U>*

Saturday8 a.m. to 3ish-- Classroom 

Sunday 8 a.m. to 1ish -- Pool

Following Saturday, Sunday -- 8 a.m. to3ish -- open water dives


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for the offer but I wont be able to make it over there anytime soon I really want to get my cert but I guess i will have to wait :reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bottomfisher01 (8/11/2008)*Thanks so much for the offer but I wont be able to make it over there anytime soon I really want to get my cert but I guess i will have to wait :reallycrying:reallycrying


They have classes that go on every week. If you call them up, they can also schedule the class work, pool work and open water dives on your schedule. You do not have to stick to a set schedule. You can do the class work one week, and the rest another week etc... 

Where exactly are you located?


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Curently Germany but Im from Blountstown,Fl and should be coming back some time.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bottomfisher01 (8/11/2008)*Curently Germany but Im from Blountstown,Fl and should be coming back some time.


As much as I wouldrecomend MBT to you, I would look for a closer shop to you maybe in Panama City. I am not sure on the shops in that area, but if I remember some folks on here had some good things to say about a shop or two over that way. It's quite a drive from Blountstown, FL to Pensacola. If you are over here for a week or two, then by all means go to MBT. But there are other shops in Panama City (closer to you) to get certified.


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah sometimes we go stay in Destin at a friends house for a few weeks so i figure that I could do the weekend ones at mbt.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bottomfisher01 (8/11/2008)*Yeah sometimes we go stay in Destin at a friends house for a few weeks so i figure that I could do the weekend ones at mbt.


That sounds good too.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey, bottomfisher...I'm also an instructor at MBT in Pensacola and I'm from Marianna! Be sure to come by the shop and say, "Hey!"


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

Dudethats awesome not many pep on the forum fromour neck of the woods. The guy that got me on the forum is also from Blountstown but other than that nobody that I know of.


----------

